# headlight lenses



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm kit bashing a Bachmann two truck shay to resemble one of the Unitah shays. Part of this involves changing headlights. I was lucky to find a lens to fit the front brass fixture from Trackside Details but now I need one for the rear light brass fixture. Is there a source or is it just a matter of filing a clear plastic disk to the correct diameter? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bruja on 16 Aug 2011 11:39 PM 
I'm kit bashing a Bachmann two truck shay to resemble one of the Unitah shays. Part of this involves changing headlights. I was lucky to find a lens to fit the front brass fixture from Trackside Details but now I need one for the rear light brass fixture. Is there a source or is it just a matter of filing a clear plastic disk to the correct diameter? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
I have had good luck using the lens from a disposable / one-use film camera - if you stop at your local film developer they are likely to give you a few for free. Just be careful when disassembling if it is a flash version as there is a capacitor inside that can give you a jolt if it is charged!

There is some information on what to watch out for on my web page here:

http://www.trainelectronics.com/Animation_explosion/



dave


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently needed some lenses for my F3’s fitted with reflectors and LED’s. I used reflectors from Mini Maglites turned down on a lathe to fit the original diameter opening and subsequently needed to turn down the diameter of the lenses. I pondered many methods but decided to try a method which required temporarily attaching the lenses to a mandrel or in my case a flat round Dremel bit used for grinding. I simply glued the lenses to the face of the bit and turned it down; again on a lathe to the required diameter. It worked great, the trick was to remove the lenses from the tool bit without scratching same, all went well and the end product fit nicely. I used a commonly available product known as Shoe Goo, E6000, PFM and others to temporally fix the lense to the tool bit, the adhesive is similar to silicone caulks and gasket offerings.
You could use a Dremel in lieu of a lathe and a file to trim down the lense.
Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if there is anything big enough here or not.
http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...mp;start=0


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The reflector from a flashlight (Life-Gear Glow Stick), fit perfectly into the Trackside Details headlight I used on a Bachmann 2-8-0 to K-27 conversion. The lens from the flashlight is too thick and has too much glue holding it in place to be of use on a headlight. So I cut a lens from thin clear plastic. 

Cutting a perfect circle is hard to do. So if anyone finds a good source of precut lenses that fit this particular Trackside Details headlight, I'd love to know. Trackside product number is TD-12.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try going to your local craft store and looking for Googly Eyes. They're usually available in a few different sizes, so you can probably find one that's close to what you need, then just carefully trim to fit. They're cheap enough to where if you mess up, you can try again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful comment. I now have more than enough ideas to solve the problem. By the way, if you ever need to make a headlight reflector, there is an excellent article in April, 2006 Garden Railways about using a Maglite reflector from a AAA or AA flashlight. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By bruja on 17 Aug 2011 10:45 PM 
....By the way, if you ever need to make a headlight reflector, there is an excellent article in April, 2006 Garden Railways about using a Maglite reflector from a AAA or AA flashlight.
Only problem with using MagLites is they are expensive to use the whole thing just for the reflector. Yes you can find them, but sometimes it is hard to get just the reflector part from Maglite parts dealers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Watch repair shops carry a variety of watch crystals. Thet don't yellow and are scratch resistent. 
I don't know your dimensions, but some rims can be burred out for a slightly large lens and a decorative rim could be added for an undersized lens. 
On my Aristo C-16 I removed the class light gems and found an ordinary paper-punch and puched out thin plastic lenses. A quick burring around the inside allowed a pop fit. I used a frosted yogurt top. 

Note; watch crystals are made in various qualities, go cheapo. 

John


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding watch crystals, check ofrei.com. They have quartz discs, both convex and flat, in increments of a tenth of a mm. The lenses are inexpensive; unfortunately, the last time I ordered, the minimum order/shipping had been raised. 

I use them in Trackside Details headlamps--check your castings, the id can vary slightly from one to another of the same item #. 

Larry


----------

